# 4K content from cable



## flar (Mar 18, 2003)

The existing descriptions for the Edge (and the Bolt) talk about 4K content from the streaming apps, but say nothing about cable. And mostly cable doesn't provide 4K content yet, but Xfinity is already talking about a couple of 4K channels (mostly sports) that are only supported on its X1 platform. It seems like it is just a matter of time before more 4K channels will start appearing on cable platforms.

So is the Edge set up to eventually record and play these upcoming 4K cable channels even though the descriptions are mum about it? My hope is that they don't mention this because they don't want to promise a feature that has yet to be delivered, but the worst case may be that they won't ever be compatible with 4K cable when it eventually arrives...?

I'm in no big hurry to upgrade until the 4K content is available from cable since I already have multiple sources for all of the 4K streaming services outside of my TiVo. I'm also not fond of downgrading from 3TB to 2TB. But, if there were a sale on the Edge I might jump on it if it is future proofed.

(It looks like WeaKnees is already listing 3TB Edge boxes on its web site, but for a hefty $200 premium, so I can go there if I want to keep my 3TB at a price...)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

flar said:


> The existing descriptions for the Edge (and the Bolt) talk about 4K content from the streaming apps, but say nothing about cable. And mostly cable doesn't provide 4K content yet, but Xfinity is already talking about a couple of 4K channels (mostly sports) that are only supported on its X1 platform. It seems like it is just a matter of time before more 4K channels will start appearing on cable platforms.
> 
> So is the Edge set up to eventually record and play these upcoming 4K cable channels even though the descriptions are mum about it? My hope is that they don't mention this because they don't want to promise a feature that has yet to be delivered, but the worst case may be that they won't ever be compatible with 4K cable when it eventually arrives...?
> 
> ...


As long as the 4K channel is QAM then yes the edge is fine The Bolt already does this


----------

